# I found the SF HellFire!



## xdanx (May 14, 2006)

Here it is:
http://www.servicelighting.com/catalog_product.cfm?prod=SF60519

They also have the Beast II.


----------



## KevinL (May 14, 2006)

Nice. Not as expensive as I thought it might be.





(obviously "as I thought it might be" has more to do with expectations that the Hellfire would be $10K or thereabouts more than it has to with the budgets of mere mortals like me )


----------



## RalphRussell (May 15, 2006)

I wonder why SF is not selling Hellfire and The Beast on their website.


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 15, 2006)

OK, so who's going to step up and buy one? I know there are some filthy rich CPF'ers who just need to buy this thing.


----------



## Xzn (May 15, 2006)

I'd rather buy a Maxabeam & Barn Burner and STILL have cash leftover.


----------



## Illum (May 15, 2006)

$7000????

and doesn't even include a free box of SF123s...:lolsign::lolsign::lolsign:


----------



## kakster (May 15, 2006)

Now try finding the batteries to go in it.


----------



## XeRay (May 16, 2006)

kakster said:


> Now try finding the batteries to go in it.


 
It uses an external battery pack. "batteries and charger not included" All you get is the housing including the ballast bulb and reflector.


----------



## InfidelCastro (May 16, 2006)

Is it made out of either solid gold or platinum?


----------



## Xzn (May 16, 2006)

XeRay said:


> It uses an external battery pack. "batteries and charger not included" All you get is the housing including the ballast bulb and reflector.


Yea.. Surefires have always been expensive cause they know hardcore flashaholics are willing to speond the money for the name. Sort of like how people buy a rolex. 

But this is taking it too far.


----------



## idleprocess (May 16, 2006)

The Hellfire is intended first and foremost to mount to heavy machine guns like the M2. The M2 was initially classified as an anti-tank weapon when it was introduced between WWI & WWII, giving you some idea of its power. As such, its intended buyers are limited and it has to withstand both the punishment of M2 recoil and field conditions for the military.

Could someone reverse-engineer it and sell it for markedly less _(also read: is SF making big-time money on each of these)_? Sure. What's the point? SF likely spent a decent sum developing it and liekly sells it to the military for a glorious price that they're willing to pay. The taxpayer has funded countless other expensive goods with far less utility...

As far as compact HID systems go, there are cheaper systems on the market that are nearly-indesructable for my purposes. Even if I could afford the Hellfire, I lack a M2 to mount it on and I doubt I could afford to feed an M2 very often...


----------



## markdi (May 16, 2006)

wow a hid to mount on my m2


How much does it cost ?


----------



## KevinL (May 16, 2006)

Xzn said:


> Yea.. Surefires have always been expensive cause they know hardcore flashaholics are willing to speond the money for the name. Sort of like how people buy a rolex.
> 
> But this is taking it too far.



Strange, because on their site it says "military customers only" - not intended for civilian sale. It runs on special batteries that the defense industry uses and that we cannot obtain easily. It uses a mounting system that no civilian is expected to own. So I wonder how it was designed to appeal to flashaholics. 


That it has popped up on the civilian market is more of an anomaly than anything else. It was most certainly never intended for us.


----------



## Flea Bag (May 17, 2006)

The SF HellFire is qutie a bit cheaper at OpticsHQ.com but still expensive even if you get membership prices. The light has been on their webpage (with price) for a few months now.

In any case, the Polarion appeals more to me, especially considering how much cheaper it is. Strictly speaking, it's still not THAT cheap... :laughing: I'm cheap!


----------



## LEDcandle (May 17, 2006)

Wow a "bulb" store selling these monsters 

Well, I guess no civilian in their right mind would pay these prices for the premium SFs; they are also known not to be the most powerful in their class. It's mostly quality and size. 

For this money, you can easily get a higher Watt HID application... maybe a 175w megaray or something  (don't know how much that costs tho...)


----------



## xdanx (May 17, 2006)

Can your Maxabeam survive the recoil of a .50 cal or a minigun?


----------



## LEDcandle (May 17, 2006)

The last time I looked, civilian vehicles weren't fitted with tank weapons... 
Neither do we carry MILANs on our fishing or hiking trips...


----------



## xdanx (May 18, 2006)

I also found the battery that feeds it, they are 5590 military bateries and cost $99 each.

http://www.pacificsites.com/~brooke/5590BA.shtml


----------



## idleprocess (May 18, 2006)

There are lithium-ion rechargable versions of that battery available ... but I think they'll run you a bit more than $99 each.


----------



## Illum (May 18, 2006)

Wouldn't it be easier just to buy a automotive jumpstarter and plug in the Hellfire into the cig socket?

Not only you get to have a handle....you get a tire pump and a [wimpy] aux light for less than $99


----------



## nerdtoy (May 31, 2006)

kakster said:


> Now try finding the batteries to go in it.



DING DING DING!!! YOU ARE A WINNER!

Reading my mind exactly, where will he find batteries for that "thing".  

That is two REALLY nice Rock River or Bushmaster rifles  

I can't see spending 7K on a flashlight unless I had millions and had to burn money fast.


----------



## 270winchester (May 31, 2006)

Andreas? you still here? I think your MegaRay needs a friend.....


----------



## jtice (May 31, 2006)

The Hellfire was on Monster Garage the other night.

They building a wheelie Hummer in Irag, which they failed at.
Jessie was shooting a minigun that had the Hellfire mounted on it.
It was still fairly bright outside, and you could still see it shinning.

~John


----------



## Firebladz (Jun 1, 2006)

270winchester said:


> Andreas? you still here? I think your MegaRay needs a friend.....


 
Lol he's probably putting in his order and credit card # as we speak! Lol  :rock:


----------



## Size15's (Jun 1, 2006)

From pk-e.com


----------



## nerdtoy (Jun 1, 2006)

Just can't argue with the real Gat.


----------



## powernoodle (Jun 1, 2006)

From the Powernoodle archives, these are the blueprints for the Hellfire prototype:






cheers


----------



## thezman (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## Dr_Joe (Jun 5, 2006)

Do you think the IRS would believe this was a business expense ? :thinking: 

:lolsign: :laughing:   :nana:


----------



## sizzlechest (Jun 5, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> Wow a "bulb" store selling these monsters
> 
> Well, I guess no civilian in their right mind would pay these prices for the premium SFs; they are also known not to be the most powerful in their class. It's mostly quality and size.
> 
> For this money, you can easily get a higher Watt HID application... maybe a 175w megaray or something  (don't know how much that costs tho...)



This bulb store also happens to be the proud location of the flashlight museum. I went and toured it- it is something to behold no doubt! Very nice folks!!!! An absolute amazing collection of lights! Check it out:

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/


----------



## Stillphoto (Jun 7, 2006)

Is it still not on the SF website? Its in the catalogs I picked up when I went to surefire a few months ago for some ep3 sonic defenders..Albeit there was a consumer catalog and a police/military/tactical catalog..They did have a beast II sitting in the display case though.


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Jun 12, 2006)

Price isn't too unreasonable given what other high-end illuminations devices go for. Take the MegaRay pricetag for instance--around $9,000 IIRC.


----------



## London (Jul 18, 2006)

the polarion P1 outperforms the hellfire as a personal illumination light and we are willing to prove it (again). it is not intended to mount to a tank gun however.

and we'll sell it to you for 950.00 US

cheers.


----------

